# Monarch Add-A-Furnace, questions and concerns



## nglauer (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post after being directed here by some members from garage journal. I am trying to find information about Monarch Add-A-Furnaces, as i have one in my garage. My garage and house belonged to my grandparents prior to my purchase and i believe the monarch was installed in the late 80's or early 90's, by grandpa. However i do not know it's history or exact age. Dad believes grandpa had purchased the unit from an old hardware store that was shutting down years ago, and that it was new "old stock" at the time. Neither of us remember him using it, but it does show signs of use. I know nothing about it, but would like to use it occasionally to take the chill out of the garage (Atleast until i buy something different when my budget allows). Any help or opinions on how to operate, clean, and maintain it is appreciate. I will try to add pictures in my next post (still trying to figure out this page from my phone). 

Kind regards 
Nick


----------



## nglauer (Jan 23, 2016)

I believe the chimney pipe is some type of double walled stainless, and it runs up the wall, with metal framing that holds it away from the interior wall. I'm 35, and honestly don't think I've seen it ran in my life. My grandfather passed away quite a few years ago so i can't ask him about it. So I'm hoping to find help here. I do have a few cans of high temp matte black grill paint. Can i use it on the exterior to freshen it up? Is it save to use?  Again, any opinions or help is appreciated.  P.S. the wood in it was from me. I managed to smolder some stiff last winter. Didn't really make any heat, just smoke lol. However, I've never used one of these and have a lot to learn, including "what" i can burn in it. I own 15 acres and have plenty of dead stuff that needs burned. I also have compressed wood blocks that someone gave me. I'm just not sure what to burn, or how to burn them. 

Thanks again. 
Nick


----------



## YankeeFarmer (Jan 25, 2016)

I think your furnace is older than you believe. I installed a new Monarch in my house around 1982, and my unit looked much more modern than yours: the blower was enclosed, and the ash drawer was a separate compartment from the firebox, not a common door like yours.
Our Monarch heated our 2000 sq. ft house quite nicely if you kept it fed, but we would consume 6-8 cords per year and my wife evntually refused to keep it fed. Make sure that the blower still works if you plan to use it, as the steel jacket around the fireplace will make it very difficult to extract heat with the fan running. Mine had a thermostatic switch on the right side just like a conventional oil fired hot air furnace that turned the blower on at a plenum temp of about 140 deg F. It was located on the right side when facing the door- I can't tell from the photos if your has it or not.


----------



## nglauer (Jan 25, 2016)

YankeeFarmer said:


> I think your furnace is older than you believe. I installed a new Monarch in my house around 1982, and my unit looked much more modern than yours: the blower was enclosed, and the ash drawer was a separate compartment from the firebox, not a common door like yours.
> Our Monarch heated our 2000 sq. ft house quite nicely if you kept it fed, but we would consume 6-8 cords per year and my wife evntually refused to keep it fed. Make sure that the blower still works if you plan to use it, as the steel jacket around the fireplace will make it very difficult to extract heat with the fan running. Mine had a thermostatic switch on the right side just like a conventional oil fired hot air furnace that turned the blower on at a plenum temp of about 140 deg F. It was located on the right side when facing the door- I can't tell from the photos if your has it or not.


Mine has a temp sensor wired to an electrical outlet, I'm guessing the outlet doesn't power on until it gets to the temperature you suggested. The fan does run, but it isn't quiet. I have yet to test it out, but might try it tomorrow. Dad thought it was purchased from an old hardware store that was closing. He was pretty sure it was old stock. Now I'm curious how old it is. Thanks!


----------

